# How to change the D-link router's password?



## Lurecyka (Jun 26, 2010)

I want to change my pass word on my router. I got a dlink and I don't know what to do.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

I have Moved/Created a new Thread for you here.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

first of all, you need your current login information, without it you will not be able to log in to change your password. 

To change you password, launch your configuration screen (by typing in 192.168.0.1 in the address bar of your Internet browser), Login then click on "Run Wizard." You will have an option to Set your new password


----------



## Lurecyka (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for your answer ray:


----------

